# Layvin Kurzawa vs Alex Sandro



## BossKilla7 (1 Marzo 2016)

Sfida tra due dei terzini più promettenti in circolazione entrambi pagati a caro prezzo in estate da PSG e Juventus. Entrambi più propensi alla fase offensiva e al cross non disdegnano comunque una buona fase difensiva. Il francese è già a quota 4 gol in stagione più i due segnati col Monaco nel preliminare di Cl per un totale di 6, mentre il brasiliano ne ha segnati 2. Entrambi stanno vivendo un periodo di adattamento voluto dai loro allenatori che gli stanno preferendo i più esperti Maxwell ed Evra. Voi chi preferite?


----------



## Baggio (1 Marzo 2016)

Alex Sandro è una forza della natura, tecnica da brasiliano puro, corsa, dribbling, polmoni, cross, tiro da fuori ambidestro

Rognoso da affrontare, non molla niente, migliorato in difesa ma già negli ultimi tempi al Porto era progredito

Kurzawa è altrettanto valoroso ma lo vedo un gradino sotto al brasiliano


----------



## Torros (1 Marzo 2016)

direi che sono allo stesso livello e anche piuttosto simili, dopo Alaba sicuramente sono i più promettenti, anche perché per il resto ci sono un sacco di terzini nani, più ali che terzini tipo Bernat e Gaya, che a me non fanno impazzire.


----------



## Baggio (1 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> direi che sono allo stesso livello e anche piuttosto simili, dopo Alaba sicuramente sono i più promettenti, anche perché per il resto ci sono un sacco di terzini nani, più ali che terzini tipo Bernat e Gaya, che a me non fanno impazzire.



Vero, anche Willems


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Marzo 2016)

Non dimenticatevi Digne della Roma.

E' un giocatore molto sottovalutato ma può diventare uno dei migliori.
Uno dei pochi ad interpretare il ruolo come si faceva una volta difendendo bene e andando sul fondo a crossare.. mi piace davvero molto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Marzo 2016)

up


----------



## Torros (14 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Non dimenticatevi Digne della Roma.
> 
> E' un giocatore molto sottovalutato ma può diventare uno dei migliori.
> Uno dei pochi ad interpretare il ruolo come si faceva una volta difendendo bene e andando sul fondo a crossare.. mi piace davvero molto.



a me Digne pare assolutamente anonimo. Se Dechamps convoca Digne al posto di Kurzawa non ci ha capito nulla. Cmq per me Kurzawa ha qualche-cosa in più di Sandro tecnicamente, mentre il brasiliano è più esplosivo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (15 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> a me Digne pare assolutamente anonimo. Se Dechamps convoca Digne al posto di Kurzawa non ci ha capito nulla. Cmq per me Kurzawa ha qualche-cosa in più di Sandro tecnicamente, mentre il brasiliano è più esplosivo.



Torros dopo questo tuo intervento, la valutazione di Digne schizzerà a 60 milioni nel giro di un anno


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> a me Digne pare assolutamente anonimo. Se Dechamps convoca Digne al posto di Kurzawa non ci ha capito nulla. Cmq per me Kurzawa ha qualche-cosa in più di Sandro tecnicamente, mentre il brasiliano è più esplosivo.





dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Torros dopo questo tuo intervento, la valutazione di Digne schizzerà a 60 milioni nel giro di un anno



Digne non è affatto scarso,

La Roma va in giro con Sczesny (scarso), Rudiger (drammatico), Digne anonimo), Keita (pensionato), El Sha (tossico ad ascoltare molti), Dzeko (palo della luce) eppure sarebbe prima senza quelle 5-6 giornate dove si sono letteralmente suicidati.

Mettetevi d' accordo...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Digne non è affatto scarso,
> 
> La Roma va in giro con Sczesny (scarso), Rudiger (drammatico), Digne anonimo), Keita (pensionato), El Sha (tossico ad ascoltare molti), Dzeko (palo della luce) eppure sarebbe prima senza quelle 5-6 giornate dove si sono letteralmente suicidati.
> 
> Mettetevi d' accordo...



Szczesny non è scarso , Rudiger sta migliorando, concordo su Digne e Keita , El Sha mah, Dzeko descrizione perfetta


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Marzo 2016)

Alex Sandro tutta la vita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Szczesny non è scarso , Rudiger sta migliorando, concordo su Digne e Keita , El Sha mah, Dzeko descrizione perfetta



dzeko è forte


----------



## Marco23 (15 Marzo 2016)

Kurzawa è più forte fisicamente ed è più bravo in fase difensiva, ma tecnicamente alex sandro è ben più forte


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dzeko è forte


Lo so, infatti spero che il prossimo anno , si sblocchi, ormai sta stagione è quasi completamente andata per lui.
Comunque fra i 2 terzini preferisco Kurzawa


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dzeko è forte


ti voglio bene, spero ti possa riprendere al più presto dal trauma subito


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Digne non è affatto scarso,
> 
> La Roma va in giro con Sczesny (scarso), Rudiger (drammatico), Digne anonimo), Keita (pensionato), El Sha (tossico ad ascoltare molti), Dzeko (palo della luce) eppure sarebbe prima senza quelle 5-6 giornate dove si sono letteralmente suicidati.
> 
> Mettetevi d' accordo...



La verità che la Roma anche scartando ipoteticamente quei nomi ha una rosa che il Milan si sogna:

Florenzi, Naigollan, Salah, Maicon, Pjanic, Perotti, Manolas, Strootman, De Rossi, Totti ecc.
alcuni ormai sono vecchi ma avercele noi riserve così


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ti voglio bene, spero ti possa riprendere al più presto dal trauma subito



quale trauma?


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quale trauma?


credo sia il trauma dovuto alla tua prof. d'inglese del liceo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> credo sia il trauma dovuto alla tua prof. d'inglese del liceo



ahahaha allora si..ti dico solo che andavo malissimo in quella materia..


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2016)

Non me ne voglia Kurzawa, ma dopo la partita di ieri sono sempre più convinto che il confronto vada fatto con Alaba. Ad oggi, assieme a Jordi Alba, i due terzini sinistri più forti al mondo.


----------



## Torros (17 Marzo 2016)

aspetto l'anno prossimo per valutare, quando Kurzawa sarà titolare fisso. Adesso è facile dire Sandro che cmq ha anche 2 anni in più.


----------



## Torros (22 Agosto 2016)

Il confronto si vedrà in questa stagione dove saranno entrambi titolari fissi, già dovevano esserlo l'anno scorso, Kurzawa ha perso un anno(concluso cmq con 5 gol e 5 assist) per colpa di Blanc. Per me cmq più forte Kurzawa che è più giovane anche di due anni, e più tecnico e offensivamente ci sono pochi terzini forti come lui(alaba, marcelo). Alex Sandro invece credo sia un po' più bravo in difesa, ma offensivamente Kurzawa ha tutto, dribbling, tiro, cross, velocità e tecnicamente è delizioso considerando anche che non è il classico terzino nano. 
Ho letto qui qualcuno che pensa che Digne sia più forte  quella capra anonima di Digne 




ps: Kurzawa segna come Ibra e Aguero già 3 gol in 3 partite.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2016)

Kurzawa credo sia più forte in prospettiva, segna come un cinghiale essendo terzino


----------



## juventino (22 Settembre 2016)

Momento di forma pazzesco di Sandro in questo momento. Aggiungo che ha una dote ormai davvero rara: sa usare entrambi i piedi.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Settembre 2016)

forse il mio terzino preferito assieme ad Alaba.
Alex Sandro troppo forte.


----------



## Sand (22 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> forse il mio terzino preferito assieme ad Alaba.
> Alex Sandro troppo forte.



Sandro difende meglio di Alaba.
Lo preferisco.
Alaba gioca in una squadra che non deve farlo e non sa farlo.


----------



## Sand (22 Settembre 2016)

Assieme a questi metterei Ricardo Rodriguez.
Meno appariscente e dribblatore.
Ma in difesa è una garanzia assoluta, è veloce, forte fisicamente, ed ha un sinistro liftato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non me ne voglia Kurzawa, ma dopo la partita di ieri sono sempre più convinto che il confronto vada fatto con Alaba. Ad oggi, assieme a Jordi Alba, i due terzini sinistri più forti al mondo.



Sarà, ma io prendo sempre Marcelo.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2016)

Sandro è il miglior terzino della Serie A. Kurzawa a me piace tantissimo, ma non mi pare abbia le capacità difensive del brasileiro.


----------

